# Propeller driven passenger cars



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Besides the one from Zeppelin, were/are there any other real world prop driven railcars?

The Zeppelin is at the bottom of this link

http://www.aqpl43.dsl.pipex.com/MUS...oprail.htm


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've wanted to build a Binnie railplane, thought it would be fun to run in the basement, just for grins, but never got to it.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug;

I have seen an old photo of a diesel engine/prop powered experimental railcar on http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/ It is a German language site with thousands of photos. Sorry, but I can't narrow it down more that that.

For my own whimsical rail car, I used a ducted fan drive, ball bearing wheels, an Easter egg tree ornament from the craft store, a 1 liter bottle, and sundry wire, light bulbs, etc. My little car will take very tight curves - so long as I keep the throttle setting really low.










Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Lionel/Schilling make a version of the Zeppelin in O, Marklin made one in 1/32 scale Gauge I but its very pricey!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Not a 2 rail system, but certainly a propellor driven passenger car! The French Aerotrain. See also: Aerotrain (wikipedia)










America did also experiment with these, see: THE ROHR AEROTRAIN TRACKED AIR-CUSHION VEHICLE (TACV)


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

A nice video about the French project: 

Aerotrain.
EDIT" better working / direct link. 
'AIRTRAIN' INVENTION ON SHOW NEAR PARIS. 

Your browser does not support iframes.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, a jet engine is kind of like a propellor that you can't see, isn't it?
http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2007/01/jet-powered-other-futuristic-trains.html
or a movie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK0UzjBzV30
(sorry, can't seem to embed this one) 
Other than the Zeppelin train, i have never seen anything else with a propellor.
From what I read it was never a serious form of power, just a 'speed record' machine.
There was great concern about the amount of wind that would be produced as it was in a station.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo,
do you mean this one:

running on our layout before 2 jears..
greetings from derPeter


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,thanks for the replies, 

I was just wandering if there were other propeller driven railcars than the Zeppelin 

Im thinking of building a propeller train based on a Bachmann Combine, if I start it, Ill post pics....


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Im thinking of building a propeller train based on a Bachmann Combine, if I start it, Ill post pics.... 
YES PLEASE! That sounds like a real interesting project! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

We are quite happy with the observation propeller cars


[url="


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm a great fan of this kind of locomotive....... ;=) 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Could not resist placing this one, showing that the LGB propellor car wasn't that far off: MacBride museum propellor railcar











A rail car powered by a gasoline engine and driven by an airplane propeller. There were several of these "air - machines" built in Whitehorse, Yukon during the 1930's derived from plans in "Popular Mechanics" magazine.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

The Bavarian Airforce, stationed in Palestine during WW 1, had one of these prop driven vehicles. They used a Maybach aeroplane motor.

Have fun 

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny, just this week I got an e-mail newsletter from a friend saying he was working on more propeller cars. He has a few already! 

http://blog.lanemotormuseum.org/2011/02/a-look-at-our-major-projects-for-2011/ 

Granted, different than the passenger cars in question, but still interesting! 

Some he has made are hybrids, but not in the modern sense! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hf6SOJu71gg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*EEK! There went my hat!*


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I decided to go for it and I'd like to thank Tim Brien, as I will be copying some of his ideas for the general shape of the car.

I recieved a couple of used Bachmann passenger cars (thx, Joe) with alot of paint that needs to be removed.
I currently have samples of the plastic soaking in Pin-Sol, Brake Fluid, and Oven Cleaner, Same plastic, Same Paint.
I'll let you all know how they do.

I'm looking for a cheap Bachmann Combine car to hack up for the project and some ball bearing wheel/trucks with pick-ups that fit and would like to trade for them.
I have several hundered books and videos on trains so, if you have some/all of the parts and know of a book or video you want, let me know and I'll take a look.

Pix/drawing's as I go.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a shot of the Bennie Railplane.








Be neat to have it running around hanging from your ceiling.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

thx Jerry, thats the clearest pic of that tram I've ever seen.

We have a definite winner as to the paint removers

Brake Fluid!

Pine-Sol and oven cleaner didn't effect the paint to any noticable degree.......


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Update:

Found the Combine and Metal Wheels that I needed in My Storage Unit. 

The Cab, Passenger Section and Observation Areas are assembled( finish work still needs to be done), and the chassis has been constructed.

The Roof still needs to be cut and reassembled, I need to figure out how I'm going to do the rear of it.

I'll post Pic's of my progress tomorrow if i'ts not raining again...

Still working out the details of the propeller, I saw this on the web and thought it was cool, but theyre out of stock....

http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...ystem_375W


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By DougArcher on 19 Feb 2011 04:23 AM 
Update:

Found the Combine and Metal Wheels that I needed in My Storage Unit. 

The Cab, Passenger Section and Observation Areas are assembled( finish work still needs to be done), and the chassis has been constructed.

The Roof still needs to be cut and reassembled, I need to figure out how I'm going to do the rear of it.

I'll post Pic's of my progress tomorrow if i'ts not raining again...

Still working out the details of the propeller, I saw this on the web and thought it was cool, but theyre out of stock....

http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...ystem_375W






Looks pretty cool. Have you got 50 amps of power to spare? It says that it requries a minimum of two 25-amp ESCs.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, that does seem to be a bit much...lol 

I wonder if anyone out there knows of a way to run contra-spinning Propellers from track power...


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are the progress pic's, took them in my garage with the cell phone as it's still raining...

The Front (driver and crewspace)










Side View










Tail End (Lounge, or possibly Engine Room if I dont put the engine at the rear of the combine)










I'm trying to figure out the rear end for the roof. I want to taper a celestory roof to fit with a prop fairing exiting at the top of the rear window.....


Bigger versions of the pic's are in my 1st class space:


Side
Front
Back


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, Thanks go to Shad, this picture gallery post thing from the First Class Space is Wicked Simple!!!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Paulus on 05 Feb 2011 06:24 AM 
Could not resist placing this one, showing that the LGB propellor car wasn't that far off: MacBride museum propellor railcar











A rail car powered by a gasoline engine and driven by an airplane propeller. There were several of these "air - machines" built in Whitehorse, Yukon during the 1930's derived from plans in "Popular Mechanics" magazine. 



I think Wile E. Coyote had one, too.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

VERY NICE! That's starting to look like a very unique model!


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Moderators... I believe this should be in Whimsical and Fun trains, Is it possible to move the entire thread or do I start it over there?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

There ya' go Doug.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

time for an update:

I've glued together two roof sections and profiled the front to match the cab. The roof has a bit of overhang which I like, but I may shorten it a bit.










The rear of the roof has been modified to allow me to taper it to the shape of the car body. Now all I have to do is fill in the missing sections of it....


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I've found the drive system I can use..










the power requirements look like they're do-able:

counter rotating micro motor

it's smaller than the last one I was looking at


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nifty looking small motor. 
But is the thrust enough to get the car going? 180g does not sound that much considering it's a big model. 
(the other one had a thrust of 1320g...)


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesnt matter..I called and it's no longer available.... I might have to cobble together my own Contra Rotating shaft system, to which I'll attach an external motor. 
trying to figure a system with very little drag.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been thinking... maybe I should turn it around and run the narrow end up front..


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By DougArcher on 03 Mar 2011 11:59 AM 
Doesnt matter..I called and it's no longer available.... I might have to cobble together my own Contra Rotating shaft system, to which I'll attach an external motor. 
trying to figure a system with very little drag. 


Why do you feel the need for counter rotating shafts, other than it is different (and way cool)? A single shaft opens far more options. The body torque is not an issue.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 04 Mar 2011 06:47 PM 
Posted By DougArcher on 03 Mar 2011 11:59 AM 
Doesnt matter..I called and it's no longer available.... I might have to cobble together my own Contra Rotating shaft system, to which I'll attach an external motor. 
trying to figure a system with very little drag. 


Why do you feel the need for counter rotating shafts, other than it is different (and way cool)? A single shaft opens far more options. The body torque is not an issue. other than it is different (and way cool)?

nuff said... 
actually, I've always liked contra rotating props and 3 bladed ones at that.. since I dont do R/C airplanes...this is my chance!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By DougArcher on 04 Mar 2011 05:54 PM 
I've been thinking... maybe I should turn it around and run the narrow end up front.. 

I would leave it this way. It follows the classic aerodynamic design with the thicker part in front and the narrow at the end (like a falling raindrop).
Like you can see this back in airplane wings, cars and submarines.


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Update:

The body is painted. The colors looked better together in my head, my have to repaint the lighter color to a whiter color or change the interior color.
Steps will be black as well as the floors between the doors. Cargo doors will be the red color.




























I've pretty much given up on the brushless motor system and will have to come up with a dual shaft system like this:











I need to spend some time at the hobby shop looking at the gears, bearings, brass rod and tubes, prop mounts, props.... yada, yada, yada....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug; 

The carbody is really looking good. Best wishes with the drive. I did a lot of trial and error before I found what worked for me. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

NICE!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

This one was created with various parts including a Jensen boiler with Esbit fuel tabs, unknown lubricator, Graham steam motor, Marklin metal flat car with brass sides added and ball bearing wheels, gears and chain to increase RPM and a penny to keep the prop on. It ran better later with a 4-bladed prop, but not for long and only on very level track.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a great idea if I can only get Jensen to sell me one of those turbines. They keep insisting on me buying the whole power plant...


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew,
Since Jensen won't sell just the turbine, have you thought of the French made Jc Steam 'Proteus' turbine? 

It is a single stage, self starting, steam turbine, with 'De Laval' type steam acceleration nozzles and fully variable forward and reverse speed control throttle, complete with servo control arm. The turbine is machined by computer numerical control (CNC) from solid aluminium and is mounted on a fully ball raced, balanced 8mm diameter stainless steel shaft, driving a 4mm wide machine cut main gear, with metric 0.5 mod pitch, to produce an overall ratio of 8.7:1 through a 1/4" diameter output shaft. Steam Pressure: 35 85psi. There is a video of it someplace on YouTube. 
Here is their site:
http://www.jc-steam.com/blog/


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, those are nice (wife is going to kill me hahaha)! Guess have I have to re-look into the project, just bought a drill press yesterday, finally getting my show started (had the 3 x 5' desks with overhead lights read for some tools for some time).


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

You think you can do something with this  (28mm brushless inrunner edf) - should be available in almost every model airplane hobby shop pretty soon as replacement parts for the jet











It's eflites new power plant in the new mig-15 there announcing tomorrow (little 16" jet) 










(They will probably have a better video of it tomorrow)


----------

